# 00 TJ 31's "correct" tire pressure?



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Have a lifted (3.2") 00 TJ with GY Duratrac 31.10.5x15. Meyer 6.5' TM plow. Great traction, stopping btw. Run 320# ballast in rear of rear. Question: What's "correct" tire pressure in these, and why? Thank you.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

35 empty. What load range


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

I run 31X10.5R15 BFG Mud Terrains at 28 PSI and this is plenty of air for an oversize tire. 

Do not follow the door mounted tire pressure recommendations as they are for the OEM tire size of 225x75R15 tire size.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1809126 said:


> 35 empty. What load range


Max load 2270 lbs. Maybe E rated?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

info4tim;1809151 said:


> Max load 2270 lbs. Maybe E rated?


Those should be c. So max of 50 psi

I'd run 40 when you have plow on. 35 empty

28 is too low


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1809156 said:


> Those should be c. So max of 50 psi
> 
> I'd run 40 when you have plow on. 35 empty
> 
> 28 is too low


OK sounds great! Got 35 now, no plow stuff on/in. Next yr will increase to 40. Thx very much


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

*tire pressure*

the correct tire pressure should ALWAYS be read off the sidewall of the tire which is figured out by the manufacturer of the tire and would eliminate problems if some one put wrong or different tires on a vehicle


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

osomany?s;1809546 said:


> the correct tire pressure should ALWAYS be read off the sidewall of the tire which is figured out by the manufacturer of the tire and would eliminate problems if some one put wrong or different tires on a vehicle


That's the max psi...not the correct psi..


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1809547 said:


> That's the max psi...not the correct psi..


Really its on the side of the tire cause its wrong? I understand its the max and as long as you use it as a guide its better than going by a door jam spec .and obviously if its a max pressure you shouldn't go over it


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

osomany?s;1809548 said:


> Really its on the side of the tire cause its wrong? I understand its the max and as long as you use it as a guide its better than going by a door jam spec .and obviously if its a max pressure you shouldn't go over it


Okay try this.

Put 10 ply tires on an s10 and inflate them to 80psi. Which is what the tire says

Report back after that

No it's not Wrong. But it's not right either. The door jam spec is 9/10 right. I've ran 35-40 psi on 10 ply tires with no issues. It has more to do with the vechile and tire selection

9/10 half ton trucks come with 35 psi. On the door jamb that's what it calls for. Tires hold a max of 44psi being passenger tire. Not light truck tires.

If you put 44 in it it's going to ride like a damn brick


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

osomany?s;1809546 said:


> the correct tire pressure should ALWAYS be read off the sidewall of the tire which is figured out by the manufacturer of the tire and would eliminate problems if some one put wrong or different tires on a vehicle


So wrong, it hurts my brain!



Whiffyspark;1809547 said:


> That's the max psi...not the correct psi..


Absolutely this!


----------



## jax833 (Aug 26, 2017)

it's a jeep, air down the tires and see how it does... play around with it! go with what works best for you... air them back up if you go driving on the road


----------

